# binding screws



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Snowboard shops should have them. I've seen Dakine and RC branded ones. Even Sportmart might have them. They come in different lengths too.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks i will look in the next couple of days.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Try Home Depot. I picked up a couple there. Just bring one to use as a sample.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i tried there earlier today and they didn't have anything close to the right size. Canadain tire had some but they were to short.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if HD or Cdn Tire is a good idea. The bolts that come with bindings seem to be hardened steel -- pretty high quality. If I slip with the screwdriver I haven't rounded the slots yet. With the soft metal crud that HD and such sell you, you can sneeze on it and strip the head.


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

HD should have it in metric m6 size I believe. I got screws at a local place because it was higher quality. The hard part is I cant find washers. I just bought two sets of screws from sports chalet for 6 bucks each though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Binding screws are sold in different lengths too, so make sure you get the right ones. If the ones that came with your bindings are correct, take one with you to compare to the new ones before you buy.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you can't find the screws at HD or Cdn Tire, then go back to the shop you bought your bindings from. If the screws were missing when originally purchased, they should be providing replacements.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought it off gear trade, and they said that it was missing before i bought. I just thought i would be able to get from home depot.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

There really shouldn't be an issue with getting replacements from HD. I got a couple from there last season. 

Anyhow, hit up your local board shop and they'll hook you up.


----------

